# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  به جای عدد هر سطر حروف معادل آن

## hasan_esfahan

برای این کار یک frmoul fildes ایجاد کرده و کد زیر را درون ان درج می کنیم


numbervar mycount1;
numbervar countdahi1;
numbervar count1;
stringvar mystr1;

whileprintingrecords;
mycount1:=mycount1+1;
count1:=mycount1;
mystr1:="";

/////////////betwin 20 to 99
if (count1>19)and(count1<100) then
countdahi1:=count1-(count1 mod 10);
select countdahi1
case 20:
mystr1:=" بیست "
case 30:
mystr1:=" سی "
case 40:
mystr1:=" چهل "
case 50:
mystr1:=" پنجاه "
case 60:
mystr1:=" شصت "
case 70:
mystr1:=" هفتاد "
case 80:
mystr1:=" هشتاد "
case 90:
mystr1:=" نود ";
if (count1>19)and(count1<100) then
count1:=count1 mod 10;
/////////////betwin 10 to 19
select count1
case 10:
mystr1:=" ده "
case 11:
mystr1:=" یازده "
case 12:
mystr1:=" دوازده "
case 13:
mystr1:=" سیزده "
case 14:
mystr1:=" چهارده "
case 15:
mystr1:=" پانزده "
case 16:
mystr1:=" شانزده "
case 17:
mystr1:=" هفده "
case 18:
mystr1:=" هجده "
case 19:
mystr1:="نوزده";
/////////////betwin 1 to 10
select count1
case 1:
mystr1:=mystr1+" یک "
case 2:
mystr1:=mystr1+" دو "
case 3:
mystr1:=mystr1+" سه "
case 4:
mystr1:=mystr1+" چهار "
case 5:
mystr1:=mystr1+" پنج "
case 6:
mystr1:=mystr1+" شش "
case 7:
mystr1:=mystr1+" هفت "
case 8:
mystr1:=mystr1+" هشت "
case 9:
mystr1:=mystr1+"نه";
mystr1;


البته  تا دو رقمی است

----------

